# Those older batman movies (late 90's ones)...



## MF_Kitten (Feb 7, 2010)

...MAN are they shit! the one with enigma and two-face is on tv right now (the one with jim carrey), and i'm still in disbelief as to how shit this movie really is. i mean really, the production and everything is SO CHEAP! the directing is terrible, and the script is piss-poor!

it's full of terrible lines, terrible ideas, terrible effects, terrible production, terrible FUCKING EVERYTHING

and all that with famous faces in it too.

then there's the even MORE god-awful one with poison ivy and dr. freeze (with schwarzenegger as mr. freeze). that one is even worse! it's like a guy went to film school because he thought "films are cool and shit", and fell over a pile of money just big enough to hire famous actors, while using a couple bucks on the rest of the production. i'm shocked these movies were marketed as hot shit when they first came out. they're so BAD!

just had to rant a little. i'm shocked at how a super-strict and regulated movie-business can end up funding absolute crap like this. it's like they don't really want any money!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, those Batman movies were REALLY bad. Even when I was younger I was like "what the hell is this?". 

I did think Batman Returns (the last Burton one) wasn't too bad. I certainly enjoyed it (as well as the other Burton one) significantly more than the two you're talking about. They were still hammy and tung-in-cheek, but in a good way. They've certainly stood up to the test of time better.

I really like how the newest Batman franchise is going. It's not perfect, but it's light-years ahead of the previous two shitpiles.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 7, 2010)

Regarding the OP - all you had to do was type "Bat Nipples" on Google to find out how unanimously atrocious acts of crime that Joel Schumacher did to Batman.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 7, 2010)

haha!

but seriously, the tim burton ones (i don't know if i've seen the second one, but the first one i have) are great in a sort of self-concious cartoony way, where it's stylized in a way where you know it's on purpose, typical tim burton. they are really entertaining and fun, and so they are good movies to watch.

the new batman movies are absolutely awesome, and i really enjoyed the more gritty and real version of the batman universe.

those in-between ones however, were just mistakes. some douche got a hold of the rights to make batman movies and came up with those two unworthy abortions.

as for other comic book movies, i'll say that x-men 3 was really lacking, though the first two were great (especially the second one, strangely). the first spider man movie was great fun. the second one felt forced. the third one felt really really forced. the latest superman movie was just dull and pointless.

so it seems it's all about whether or not the movies are made by people who GET the source material, and know how to do it justice, while being able to produce it in a way that works with the universe it's set in, and being able to use the budget in a way that allows the movie unfold, instead of resorting to cheap solutions that keep the movie back. Making a comic book movie REALLY isn't for everyone!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 7, 2010)

Agreed that Comic based movies aren't for everyone. And as funny as that chart is, it is indeed correct that there is no middle ground for these niche movies. They're either really good or really bad. 

And the Tim Burton movies are still great. I do find it surprising that Burton himself hates Batman.

Schumacher basically did this to Batman:






...actually, replace basically with literally.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 7, 2010)

I dislike all of them for different reasons, but yeah, the 1990s movies were probably the worst. My favorite Batman movie might actually be Mask of the Phantasm.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2010)

The first Tim Burton one was good. After that though they all sucked.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The first Tim Burton one was good. After that though they all sucked.



 Phantasm and SubZero were post Burton.


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2010)

The animated movies were epic.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2010)

the animated movies WERE indeed epic! 

they are a little closer to the new batman series in terms of feel, too.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 8, 2010)

The first 2 with Micheal Keaton were good, after that they fucking suck until the reboot.

Imagine if Bale wasn't in the next one, and that's how we all felt when "Batman Forever" came out. Val Kilmer will always be that asshole in Top Gun to me.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 8, 2010)

I would love for Christian Bale to not be in the next one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2010)

in my mind, Val Kilmer will always be that blind guy in that awful movie about the blind guy.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Triple-J (Feb 8, 2010)

The only time I ever came close to thinking Batman Forever was good was when I watched it on acid but apart from that Forever and it's sequel Batman & Robin have always been shite as they are basically the 60's Batman tv show disguised in 90's costumes.
Although it's worth renting the DVD special editions of Batman Forever and Batman & Robin just to hear the directors commentary which is fucking hilarious cause Joel Schumaker constantly apologises for the films being bad throughout the entire commentary and the guy comes across as being ready to slash his wrists at the mere mention of the Batman these days. 
Schumaker freely admits that all the toy companies came in before his two Batman movies were scripted and said "we have a new Ice-Batman/Fire-Batman/Black Metal-Batman/Whatever-Batman figure planned and you MUST have it in the movie!" and he said yes to the demands of all the toy/merchandise companies and let the money men influence the making of those films hence their poor quality.

Personally I think all the Batman movies have their bad points and also their good points but I actually have a lot of praise for anyone who contributed to Batman in film/animation (except Joel Schumaker) during the 90's purely because for a long long time Batman was just thought of as that corny 60's show with the "POW!!" and the "BIFF!!" and the "KA-BLOOIE!!" so taking on any Batman film/animation back then was an uphill battle and potentially a poison chalice rather like taking on the Superman/Spiderman movies of today.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2010)

One thing about Joel Schumacher, I did read that he also he admitted that he made Batman Forever and Batman & Robin the way he did because he looked at the franchise and said, "this is a comic book hero, there's no reason for me to even TRY doing something artistic with it, so I'm basically going to make it as cornball as possible." (I'm not quoting verbatim, but that was the gist of it.)

But yeah, those movies were terrible. I don't know if I'd say the new movies are art, but they certainly have far more substance than Mr. Schumacher's Batman movies.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was pretty young when those movies came out, so I never really noticed how bad they were. NOW that I'm older, I laugh at those movies. I agree 100% that they are shit movies, but they will always have a place in my heart because Batman was my hero back in the day.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

Joel Schumacher is just about the worst director going.

He made:

Batman & Robin = tripe
The Number 23 = tripe
8mm = tripe

The only film that he's made that isn't tripe is Phone Booth.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 8, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Joel Schumacher is just about the worst director going.
> 
> He made:
> 
> ...



even that movie is nothing to gawk about. Its rentable at best.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

I said it wasn't tripe, I didn't say it was good.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea, I gotcha.


----------

